# Hello new to the forum



## SandyClaws (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi everyone. 
Im catriona and i have just brought home my first cat family member.
He is a rescue kitty, a beautiful big ginger and white tom called sandy claws (claws for short). So called because he doesnt appear to know how to retract his claws at all. When i pet him he kneads and i resemble a pin cushion now!

I really want to be the best care giver i can be so i have joined the forum inorder to learn from those with more knowledge and experience than me.

Thanks for reading this x


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! OUCH!, sounds like a claw clipping is in order!


----------



## SandyClaws (Apr 21, 2013)

He is just back from the vets. He got a check up and quick clipping . He refused to get out of the carrier but after the vet had clipped he ran straight back inside. If he could've closed the door he would have 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

Squee is the same. She constantly find herself attached to things because when she's caught she doesn't retract to get free.

Her claws used to be little tiny dagger on my skin but she's become good at using the car trees so they're not as painful as they were (we've had her a year now).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome!! My kitties don't like to visit the vet either. Sandy Claws sounds smart to me. LOL Would love to see a picture, orange and white kitties are beautiful! Is he neutered yet?

Mylita


----------



## SandyClaws (Apr 21, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyClaws (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Mylita,

I am totally besotted with him. He is starting to get fed up with all the flashing lights every 5 mins. 
He is neutered and i have him vaccinated and microchipped. I wasn't sure if I should chip as I read some stuff about it migrating or causing illness but he has already made it outside a couple off times when visitors were too slow closing the door behind them and I want to make sure i have done everything possible to get himhome safe.

How many kitties own you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyClaws (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi squee,

That gives me hope that one day there will be some pain free snuggling going on






. At the moment he too busy chillin out to scratch any tree.
Why bother when a human will do it for you seems to be his motto lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

What a gorgeous red boy, congratulations to you both! 

Be sure to feed him a good quality wet diet, and watch his weight, he looks like he could end up on the heavy side if care isn't taken to prevent it.

Schedule feeding a high meat protein low carb canned diet will help keep him at a healthy weight along with all the other benefits of a wet diet.

Since this is your first cat, here's a good website to help you out in understanding feline nutrition issues:

Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

This is the most wonderful forum - you will get the best information and support with your kitty here!!!! I had a vomiting problem with my 4 yr old Lucky btw who looks just like yours and I was feeding dry (kibble) only and I have changed him to the wet food approx. 3 weeks ago and he has only vomited twice - so definately a believer in the wet food - these cat owners definately know what they are talking about when they give you advice - hats off to everyone!!! You will make great friends and I can't get enough hate to shut my computer off!!! lol


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

What a gorgeous kitty :-D

One of mine never uses the cat tree...she uses an old wooden wardrobe instead :-S but as long as you keep an eye on his claws I'm sure he'll be fine!

Looks like he has a chilled personality


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

SandyClaws said:


> Thanks Mylita,
> 
> How many kitties own you?


Your kitty is very handsome!! 2 blue british shorthairs, Ivan, 6 mo, and Katerina, 5 mo, consider me their live in maid! :lol:

Mylita


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Claws is a handsome man. Congratulations on becoming a cat parent.


----------



## SandyClaws (Apr 21, 2013)

lovetimesfour said:


> What a gorgeous red boy, congratulations to you both!
> 
> Be sure to feed him a good quality wet diet, and watch his weight, he looks like he could end up on the heavy side if care isn't taken to prevent it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to a great article. My vet advised dry only to help keep his teeth in good order but i was giving him wet pouches also as I didn't quite trust the look of the dried stuff. I will have to start switching over. I had been using the dry as a free food for grazing and giving him 2 of the hi life or whiskas simply grilled pouches. It recommends 3-4 pouches for a 4kg cat on wet only but am wondering if this is the correct amount to give Claws. At the moment i have to dole out the pouches in small pieces over an hour or else he brings the whole lot up again. I freaked the first time it happened and ran straight to the vets who did blood tests and x rays and as they were all clear said there was only eating too quickly left as an explanation.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyClaws (Apr 21, 2013)

camskyw said:


> This is the most wonderful forum - you will get the best information and support with your kitty here!!!! I had a vomiting problem with my 4 yr old Lucky btw who looks just like yours and I was feeding dry (kibble) only and I have changed him to the wet food approx. 3 weeks ago and he has only vomited twice - so definately a believer in the wet food - these cat owners definately know what they are talking about when they give you advice - hats off to everyone!!! You will make great friends and I can't get enough hate to shut my computer off!!! lol


I have to agree camskyw, I have found some great info already and as I am new to this career as a cat maid, it is also comforting to know there are so many folks who have the experience and are willing to share. Thanx everyone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## moondiamond (Apr 20, 2013)

You could have "Soft Paws" put on. They usually do it at Petco. Ours does, anyway.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

What a gorgeous boy. He reminds me of one of my (deceased) kitties. He was a Giner and white and his name was Basil (after Basil Brush - as he had a great big long ginger tail hehe). He adopted us when he was about 4 months old - just jumped in the bedroom window one night and that was that. We had him until he was 12, then we got transferred to Indonesia so we re-homed him with a friend's retired parents where he spent 4 more blissful years being spoilt rotten. We'd go and visit him whenever we were home on leave.


----------

